# FR: typographie des dialogues - guillemets, tirets cadratins (em dashes), ponctuation, majuscules, incises, etc.



## John Robin Allen

Could anyone explain to me the difference between using guillemets, quotation marks (i.e., guillemets anglais), and em-dashes (sometimes written as two hyphens) to start a quotation? 

They often appear to me to be interchangeable, but there must be some preferred usage.

Many thanks to anyone who can elucidate this to me, either in French or English.
            J.R.A.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## DeBourges

Bonjour,

En français, seuls les guillemets en chevrons « xxx » sont (ou devraient être!) utilisés. Les guillemets "xxx" sont utilisés en anglais.
Pour ce qui est des em-dashes (tirets cadratins), ils sont utilisés pour, je cite le Multidictionnaire : _mettre en relief un membre de phrase, d'une incidente explicative. Dans cet emploi, le double tiret, au début et à la fin du membre de phrase, est obligatoire au même titre que la parenthèse ouvrante et la parenthèse fermante.
Les participants au Sommet - pays occidentaux et orientaux - tenteront de se mettre d'accord sur cette importante question_

J'espère avoir pu vous aider.


----------



## ascoltate

If you look at dialogue in a novel, usually a single exchange uses "guillemets"-- if there is a back-and-forth exchange, then the dashes are used...


----------



## pyan

Also the whole account of the dialogue is enclosed in a single pair of guillemets.  Here is a complete, short exchange from « Les Carnets du Major Thompson » by Pierre Daninos: 

  « Nous ne sommes que deux, lui fis-je observer.
  — c'est plus sûr, me dit-il, les gens sont tellement sans gêne! »

I hope this helps as well.


----------



## Maître Capello

*Guillemets* indicate the extent of a quotation. On the other hand, *em-dashes* (—) [possibly en-dashes (–), but not hyphens (-)] indicate a speaker change in dialogues. It is even possible not to have any line break before each em-dash, especially if the sentences are short:

_« Que me veux-tu ? — Rien. — Ne me mens pas ! — Mais rien te dis-je ! »
_
[…]

But note that in modern books, dialogues are often written without any guillemets.

_Il lui demanda :
— Mais où sont les clefs de la voiture ?
— Je ne sais pas. Sur la table de la cuisine peut-être…
A cet instant, le téléphone sonna._

instead of:

_Il lui demanda :
« Mais où sont les clefs de la voiture ?
— Je ne sais pas. Sur la table de la cuisine peut-être… »
A cet instant, le téléphone sonna._


----------



## runningupthathill

Example, how would I add on this last part in bold?

— Hé, toi, viens par ici! : *elle m’enjoignit d’un ton solennel*.

I'm pretty sure I can't have the colon there. I've never done this before.

Thanks for any insight. I have a whole bunch of cases like this and I don't know what to do with them.

Sorry I forgot to put FR in my post title!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hi runningupthathill and welcome to the forum !

You may find informations here  (in "ponctuation et incises")


_[...]"Reste le douloureux problème de faire cohabiter la ponctuation du dialogue proprement dit avec celle des incises du narrateur (« dit-il », etc.). En règle générale, ces incises sont simplement *entre virgules* et il n’y a pas d’ambiguïté pour le lecteur :_
_      — Je parle, fit mollement A, mais je n’en pense pas moins."[...]_​​


----------



## Aoyama

> Hé, toi, viens par ici! : *elle m’enjoignit d’un ton solennel*.


It should better be :
 Hé, toi, viens par ici ! * M’enjoignit-elle d’un ton solennel*.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, mais sans majuscule au pronom _m'_…

_  Hé, toi, viens par ici ! *m*'enjoignit-elle d'un ton solennel._


----------



## Aoyama

> sans majuscule au pronom _m'_…


j'ai hésité sur ce coup-là ... 
Après un .,!,? on met normalement une majuscule, même si dans le cas du discours indirect l'usage fluctue ...


----------



## Maître Capello

Non. Outre les noms propres, etc., on ne doit mettre de majuscule qu'au début d'une phrase et pas à l'intérieur de celle-ci.


----------



## aissadiallo3

Totalement d'accord avec Maître capello. Pas de majuscule:

*- Hé toi, viens par ici! m'enjoignit-elle d'un ton solennel.*


----------



## Aoyama

> on ne doit mettre de majuscule qu'au début d'une phrase et pas à l'intérieur de celle-ci.


Bien d'accord, ou encore _après le point d'exclamation, si la phrase qui précède est terminée _.
Donc, ici - et c'est une question que je pose, humblement - dans :*- Hé toi, viens par ici ! m'enjoignit-elle d'un ton solennel.* On considère donc que la phrase n'est _pas finie _et que * m'enjoignit-elle d'un ton solennel *fait partie intégrante de ce qui précède ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Aoyama said:


> On considère donc que la phrase n'est _pas finie _et que * m'enjoignit-elle d'un ton solennel *fait partie intégrante de ce qui précède ?


Exactement ! 

Il en va de même pour un introducteur précédant la citation et suivi d'un deux-points : le tout forme *une seule* phrase. Cela explique que la ponctuation finale de la phrase se fonde avec celle de la citation.

_Elle m'enjoignit d'un ton solennel : « Hé, toi, viens par ici ! »_


----------



## Aoyama

Bien vu Maître .


----------



## Aoyama

> _Elle m'enjoignit d'un ton solennel : « Hé, toi, viens par ici ! »_


mais ... il y a bien une majuscule ici ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Aoyama said:


> mais ... il y a bien une majuscule ici ?


Oui, car il s'agit de la citation… Nous avons d'une part une citation qui est une phrase en elle-même et qui donc doit débuter par une majuscule et nous avons d'autre part une phrase qui englobe le tout et qui commence également par une majuscule.

Schéma :
-------------------------------------[--------citation--------]
_*E*lle m'enjoignit d'un ton solennel : « *H*é, toi, viens par ici ! »_
[---------------------------phrase---------------------------]
(La ponctuation finale de la citation se confond avec celle de la phrase.)

[--------citation--------]
_« *H*é, toi, viens par ici ! »_ _*m*'enjoignit-elle d'un ton solennel _.
[---------------------------phrase----------------------------]
(La majuscule initiale de la citation se confond avec celle de la phrase.)


----------



## ktibs

Do you indent/start a new paragraph when using quotes in french? 



> À la fin de ma période de travail je me suis approchée d’elle.  J’ai dit « Pourquoi est-ce que vous restez ici tout seul toute la nuit ? » Elle a répondu,  « J’ai un rendez-vous avec un beau homme de mon club de tennis. Il est un joueur de tennis professionnel. Il est classé numéro trois en France ! Mais, évidemment il a eu les choses plus important que notre rendez-vous. » « Trois en France ? »  J’ai dit. « Vous ne parle pas de Maximus ? » « Oui, » elle a dit « Il est celui.» « Alors, » j’ai dit. « Prendrez un verre avec moi, deux fille, personne boirais seul. » Elle m’a regardé. J’ai vu qu’elle hésitait. Bien-sûr, elle ne m’a connu pas. Alors, je m’ai assis à la table et j’ai raconté l’histoire de mon petit ami et la fille parisienne. Quand j’ai fini je dit, « Alors, quand je voir une femme seul comme moi, je sais je dois dit quelque chose à elle et essaie rendre son jour mieux. » La femme m’a regardé encore, « D’accord » elle a dit. « En fait, je m’appelle Nathalie Bonham » « Bonjour Nathalie, » j’ai dit. « Je m’appelle Danielle Blanche, et alors, Maximus n’est pas très beau ! »


----------



## Caribou88

Hello,
A short quotation stays within the paragraph while a lengthy quotation (usually three lines or more) should be separated from the previous and following paragraphs. You should begin every paragraph with an indent (called “alinéa” in French). However, this looks like dialogue to me, in which case you may want to have a look at a French novel and check out this website:

http://www.espacefrancais.com/expression/dialogue.html


----------



## Maître Capello

In French dialogues, you have to mark all speaker changes with an em (or en) dash. Unless the replies are all very short and there are only two or three altogether, you should start a new line before each dash. Moreover, in French we don't open and close quotes as often as in English. Especially, we don't close/open them before/after parenthetical clauses such as _dit-il, ajouta-t-il, demanda-t-il_, etc.

Example:


> La secrétaire se demanda ce que cette femme faisait là. Elle lui demanda alors :
> « Vous avez rendez-vous avec quelqu'un ?
> — J'attends mon mari, répondit-elle. Il travaille ici.
> — Comment s'appelle-t-il ?
> — Pierre, Pierre Dupond.
> — Ah ! je crois qu'il est encore en réunion.
> — Très bien, je vous remercie. »



 That being said, more and more often, authors/editors/typographers just drop the quotes and replace the opening one by an em (or en) dash:


> La secrétaire se demanda ce que cette femme faisait là.
> — Vous avez rendez-vous avec quelqu'un ?
> — J'attends mon mari, répondit-elle. Il travaille ici.
> — Comment s'appelle-t-il ?
> — Pierre, Pierre Dupond.
> — Ah ! je crois qu'il est encore en réunion.
> — Très bien, je vous remercie.



See also the following threads:
FR: typographie des incises dans les dialogues - majuscules, ponctuation et guillemets
FR: citations sur plusieurs alinéas/paragraphes


----------



## Donkeydude40

Salut, j'ai un autre doute concernant la ponctuation des dialogues. S'il faut mettre de *la narration* au milieu des paroles d'un personnage, comment le fait-on? Par exemple, comment traduire:

"Perhaps you should think about it." *She paused*. "Then you came to England and went to boarding school, right?"

Aussi, est-ce ça changerait si la phrase était:

"Perhaps you should think about it." *She paused, then said,* "Then you came to England and went to boarding school, right?"

Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

J'écrirais les choses comme suit :
_— Tu devrais peut-être y penser.

Elle fit une pause._ [ou : _Elle fit une pause, puis ajouta :_]_

— Et ensuite tu es venu en Angleterre…_​
Certains auteurs n'hésitent toutefois pas à tout écrire au long, même si cela prête à confusion. Je déconseille vivement cet usage :_
— Tu devrais peut-être y penser. Elle fit une pause. Et ensuite tu es venu en Angleterre…_​


----------



## Lly4n4

Ou ça : 


> — Tu devrais peut-être y penser. »
> Elle fit une pause, puis ajouta :
> « Et ensuite tu es venu en Angleterre… _(Blablabla)_ »




Comme pour moi "—" indique un changement de locuteur, j'ai opté dans mes écrits pour cette forme-ci si c'est le même personne qui parle :


> — Tu devrais peut-être y penser.
> Il remua nerveusement, évita de croisa son regard. _(Bref une incise qui ne dit pas qui parle.)_
> « Et ensuite tu es venu en Angleterre… _(Blablabla)_ »




Si c'est l'homme (l'interlocuteur) qui reprend la parole :


> — Tu devrais peut-être y penser.
> Il remua nerveusement, évita de croisa son regard.
> « — Et ensuite _(Blablabla)_ »



Mais franchement, je n'en suis pas complètement satisfaite.


----------



## Maître Capello

J'ai indiqué _supra_ la typographie moderne sans guillemets, avec tiret cadratin devant chaque intervention, y compris la première phrase du dialogue.

Si l'on tient absolument à la typographie dite _XIXe_ avec guillemets ouvrants et fermants, votre premier exemple est le modèle à suivre, encore qu'aucun retour à la ligne ne se justifie. J'écrirais alors plus simplement :
​_— Tu devrais peut-être y penser. » Elle fit une pause, puis ajouta : « Et ensuite tu es venu en Angleterre…_​​
Vos deuxième et troisième exemples manquent en revanche de cohérence en matière de guillemets. Il manque notamment des guillemets fermants après la première phrase.


----------



## Lly4n4

Pour le deuxième exemple, j'extrapole le modèle de la longue citation qui utilise plusieurs guillemets ouvrants avec retour à la ligne, mais avec les seuls guillemets fermants à la toute fin. 


Mais effectivement, dans cette logique (tarabiscotée), le troisième exemple devrait être :


> Elle lui asséna alors :
> « Tu devrais peut-être y penser. »
> Il remua nerveusement, évita de croisa son regard.
> « — Et ensuite _(Blablabla)_ »


----------



## Jellyismylife

Bonjour, j'ai de la difficulté à écrire un dialogue. Quel est la bonne façon d'écrire ce dialogue?


-Ah, ça, répondis-je d’un ton qui reflétait mon profond mésaise.  Bon, c’est très facile. J’ai juste attendu à ce qu’il ne reste qu’une pièce…

Je fis une petite pause et puis repris

-  Et  comme par magie elle a disparu dans mon système digestif.

ou 


-Ah, ça, répondis-je d’un ton qui reflétait mon profond mésaise.  Bon, c’est très facile. J’ai juste attendu à ce qu’il ne reste qu’une pièce, je fis une petite pause et puis repris, et  comme par magie elle a disparu dans mon système digestif.

Merci d'avance!!


----------



## Maître Capello

Il faut choisir la première solution. La seconde manque de clarté et il y a un problème de ponctuation après _repris_ qui devrait être suivi d'un deux-points.

_— Ah ! ça ! répondis-je d'un ton qui reflétait mon profond malaise. Bon, c'est très facile. J'ai juste attendu qu'il ne reste qu'une pièce…
Je fis une petite pause et puis repris :
— Et comme par magie elle a disparu dans mon système digestif._

L'autre solution serait d'écrire « au long », mais de mettre des guillemets :

_— Ah ! ça ! répondis-je d'un ton qui reflétait mon profond malaise. Bon, c'est très facile. J'ai juste attendu qu'il ne reste qu'une pièce… » Je fis une petite pause et puis repris : « Et comme par magie elle a disparu dans mon système digestif._

P.S.: Attention à bien employer des tirets cadratins (—) [voire demi-cadratins (–)], mais en aucun cas des traits d'union (-) pour indiquer les dialogues.


----------



## rubberduckiez

How would the format look if two animals are talking in a French dialogue (but there are also people present)?  I want to write about dogs talking to each other but their owners don't know what they are saying.  Would it look like a regular dialogue with the _—_? 

_—Les pattes sont mignons!_
_—Vraiment?_


----------



## Maître Capello

Inner dialogues are normally not written inside quotation marks or after em-dashes. They belong to the narrative part of the text with the rest of the narrator's descriptions and comments.

As to talking animals, I would treat such dialogues as regular dialogues, using em-dashes.


----------



## Traductolos

Bonjour,

J'aimerais que quelqu'un m'éclaire sur le point suivant : quels signes typographiques utiliser pour traduire un monologue (qui se transformera par la suite en dialogue) entrecoupé de passages narratifs ?
Je vous donne l'exemple suivant en anglais :

_Sometimes they stood, talking, and waited for the children to catch up. […]

'Leave it, Freddie,' one of them called to her son, who had flung himself on another boy on the grass and was tearing up the green blades and throwing them in his face. 'I said, leave it alone.'

The boys rolled over so that now the other one was on top. In turn he ripped up handfuls of grass and crushed them in his victim's face. The woman tutted.

'Why waste my breath?' she said.

The other one rolled her eyes. 'Sometimes you think you might as well not be here, don't you?'_

Quels signes typographiques utiliseriez-vous ? Si je mets des guillemets, comme je l'ai fait ci-dessous, cela ne portera-t-il pas le lecteur à confusion ?

_Par moment, elles s’arrêtaient, papotant, et attendaient que les enfants les rattrapent […]

« Laisse-le, Freddie, cria l’une d’elles à son fils sur le gazon, qui s’était jeté sur un autre garçon et commençait à arracher de l’herbe et à en lui jeter dans la figure.

- Je t’ai dit de le laisser !

Les garçons ..._


Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Maître Capello

Il ne faut surtout pas mettre de tiret, celui-ci indiquant un changement de locuteur. Or ici il s'agit de la même personne.

Dans ce cas, je continuerais le monologue sans aucune marque de ponctuation.

_Par moment, elles s’arrêtaient, papotant, et attendaient que les enfants les rattrapent […].
« Laisse-le, Freddie, cria l’une d’elles à son fils sur le gazon, qui s’était jeté sur un autre garçon et commençait à arracher de l’herbe et à en lui jeter dans la figure. Je t’ai dit de le laisser ! »
Les garçons…_

Autre solution : ouvrir et fermer les guillemets autant de fois que nécessaire.

_Par moment, elles s’arrêtaient, papotant, et attendaient que les enfants les rattrapent […].
« Laisse-le, Freddie », cria l’une d’elles à son fils sur le gazon, qui s’était jeté sur un autre garçon et commençait à arracher de l’herbe et à en lui jeter dans la figure. « Je t’ai dit de le laisser ! »
Les garçons…_


----------



## Traductolos

Merci beaucoup ! Je vais donc opter pour l'une de ces deux solutions.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je voudrais préciser que la première solution convient surtout bien pour de brèves incises, tandis que la seconde est préférable pour une longue incise comme dans votre exemple. Autrement dit :

_« Laisse-le, Freddie, cria l’une d’elles. Je t’ai dit de le laisser ! »_

Mais plutôt :

_« Laisse-le, Freddie », cria l’une d’elles à son fils sur le gazon, qui s’était jeté sur un autre garçon et commençait à arracher de l’herbe et à en lui jeter dans la figure. « Je t’ai dit de le laisser ! »_


----------



## maicart

@Maître Capello Que devrais-je utiliser quand le même interlocuteur dit  « au revoir » à des personnes différentes ? Voici mes options :

Option 1 (deux au revoirs dans la même phrase)
— Merci pour tout, dis-tu à Charles. J'espère vous voir davantage, dis-tu au reste de la famille.

Option 2 (deux au revoirs dans la même phrase, mais avec deux tirets)
— Merci pour tout, dis-tu à Charles. — J'espère vous voir davantage, dis-tu au reste de la famille.

Option 3 (une phrase avec tiret pour chaque au revoir)
— Merci pour tout, dis-tu à Charles.
— J'espère vous voir davantage, dis-tu au reste de la famille.

Option 4 (un au revoir et une explication)
— Merci pour tout, dis-tu à Charles.
Puis, tu exprimes ton désir de revoir le reste de la famille.


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme il n'y a aucun changement de locuteur (c'est la même personne qui parle), il ne faut surtout pas rajouter de tiret. Je choisirais donc la première option.


----------

